# Fall ECLSTS Show Report



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone go the ECLSTS?? Can someone post comments on the show? Any bargans, anything new?? 

Chuckger


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I was there on Friday. As typical of the fall show, it is smaller in size than the spring show. There were two operating layouts there. No live steam. 

The "big three" vendors were there; Nicholas Smith, St. Aubins and Charlie Ro. All three had decent deals on products that they had on hand. 

I personally picked up two of the show cars. That was the real reason that I went to the show. The cars are Pennsylvania Power and Light hopper cars that are decorated very nicely. 

I picked up a few other cars that I got good deals on and some other trinkets and things that I needed. 

I'm already looking forward to the spring show.


----------



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

Also there on Friday. Got a good deal on an LGB Durango and Silverton loco tender and three cars. The landscape supervisor, sometimes known as the war department, scored some things for her long range plan. The weather getting there from the west was interesting. Ran into some flooding of significance on part of my Route 30 avoidance tactics. Did business with train-li and Gscale from Granville OH.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I too was there all day Friday. It was good seeing lots of people I only see at the show. It was noticeably smaller. They only used one hall, for both vendors and layouts. Usually a second hall is filled with layouts. The main vendors were there. Personally I didn't see any killer deals other than a couple of E8s for 200$ but I would guess that today they would have been better. The general opinion of most of the guys I talked to was that this may be the last fall show. We will see. It still is very cool being at an all G scale show. 
Paul


----------

